# Hunzinger Hinged Spring Rocking Chair



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

I knew in my head what type of rocking chair I was wanting to design and a type of mechanism I was wanting to use. It is the Hunzinger Platform Rocking Chair with his hinged spring mechanism. I can design my own mechanism, I am just wondering if anyone knows anything about these chairs and has any tips on building platform rockers, not a glider though, I know rockler sells a sort of mechanism that is two springs that mount on each rocker on the inside but not quite the direction I am looking to go. Below I shared is a picture of the mechanism and a platform rocker (not Hunzinger's) for anyone who is curious about what they look like. 

As always any tips and info is appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks like a cool project, gonna make one like the pic?


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like a cool project, gonna make one like the pic?


Hello Barry, nice to meet you. I want to change the design some. I like the roundness on the poles but I want to make them with a solid leather padded seat and some back to it over the cloth or leather, whatever they have on this one. My aunt has one that was custom made by a guy in Schuyler Nebraska where I used to live and that is where I fell in love with the platform rocker design, so smooth and quiet and last forever.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

@barry richardson You make a fine chair yourself by the looks of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2018)

Pretty interesting, I'll be following this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2018)

Very interesting, I hope you build this so we can follow along as you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah looking this thing over I definitely want to do it. there is some full dimension lumber in my aunts barn that is good and dry, by the time the bad weather blows over here I can have a design and list of materials and go check it out. I will keep you all posted and let you know what I come up with for a design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

K guys, I got a preliminary design drawn up. actually the second one. the first one was so boring. I got looking through this antique furniture book I have and combined several chairs for these ideas.
I am not thee best artist but I think you will get the idea.
The poles that support the seat of the rocker should be similar to the front support on the armrest. The crossbars on the side of the chair should probably also have a round piece of wood that matches the bottom crossbar on the backrest. the holes in the crossbars may be inlays, may be holes to reduce weight. Let me know what you think. I was thinking about woods, I was kind of thinking hickory because it is readily available in this area, or maybe ash. but I would like to hear what you guys think for wood type and any other suggestions you may have.

All Suggestions and Opinions are greatly appreciated!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty Cool! I am not a design person but that looks sharp! Tony


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

I really like it and i really think it is a little overdone. I will go over it again today. But Thanks I just got this book on furniture design, I am going to read the chair section in a little bit so I got my bases covered for safety and angles and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like your off to a good start, I'm curious how that mechanism in the first pic works. Is that what you intend to fabricate?


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

Good Morning Barry, I would like to but Rockler sells a two spring mechanism that is different but still for platform rockers and it is so cheap I will probably use them on my first couple builds but I would like to eventually fabricate a style of Hunzinger hinged spring. They say if you oil the hinge once in a blue moon they are noiseless and it does not sway like a glider rocker but rocks like a rocking chair. I been looking at a lot of his chairs and he must of been one hell of a craftsman. Most of his platform rockers are intricately carved walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

Rockler Item 41210 if you want to see what them look like

http://www.rockler.com/rocker-springs

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like your off to a good start, I'm curious how that mechanism in the first pic works. Is that what you intend to fabricate?


Did you check out that Rockler setup Barry? Thinking about doing your own rocking chair? If you do, I got lots of plans 1 for the Shaker Style Chair, This Hunzinger type build, Craftsman style rocker as well as a few others, nothing else it may help with just dimensions of that style and give you a starting point.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Guys, What do you think of this design, not so much the patterns but the geometry of the chair itself. I was trying to go simpler, I felt in some ways that other chair was a little bit goddy almost. I liked it but I wanted a simple design but my own so as not to turn off initial people who may want a chair, If that makes sense. Let me hear your thoughts guys. Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

All I would like to add is what I remember reading about chair building. 3 things to keep in mind when designing chairs. 
They have to look beautiful.
They have to be comfortable to sit in.
And the have to be bullet proof strong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't know much about about chairmaking but Greg said it best. It looks good to me for what it's worth! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks fine to me, except I would probably not use the details you show with score lines, too busy for my taste...


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks fine to me, except I would probably not use the details you show with score lines, too busy for my taste...


i think your right, I was thinking of a couple simple twists maybe and not much more. Thanks Barry


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 30, 2018)

Sitting here today with my notebook I drew up probably 20 designs. I am really liking this one. Even so much as to figure out te amount of wood I would beed to do this build. Anyway what are your guys thoughts on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

My aunt asked if I would build her this rocker when I got my shop set up. She saw the circle on the arm and wants a cup holder specifically for her coffee cup. You guys remember seeing an old pool table with actual leather pockets, That is what I am thinking but leave enough the wood so that it supports the cup not the leather.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2018)

I like your new design better Jeff. Hmmm .... cup holder in the arm, shes going to be spilling a lot of coffee if she rocks much lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I like your new design better Jeff. Hmmm .... cup holder in the arm, shes going to be spilling a lot of coffee if she rocks much lol


See thats what I thought Barry, If it was just a lounge chair I could see it but not a rocker. Im with you bud, We will see when we get there. Till the shop is up and going I got a great deal on this cool chair at the Goodwill today. $3.50 and it needs a little work but a good practice piece the bottom of it says it was made 11/23/49 I can only guess that was the mfr date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

What do you think @barry richardson leave the patina and just do any repairs needed, it is real tight already, should not need that for a while


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> What do you think @barry richardson leave the patina and just do any repairs needed, it is real tight already, should not need that for a while


I'm no expert on restoration, in fact I hate stripping and refinishing chores. I would do as little as I could get away with

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 4, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I'm no expert on restoration, in fact I hate stripping and refinishing chores. I would do as little as I could get away with


well I cleaned it up and took of the 3 remaining metal chair feet. They were gonna scratch the floor cause all the felt was gone and one just had the nail sticking slightly out. Thats why it was taped over. i took some epoxy and filled in all the nail holes and the end grain on the bottom of the feet. I am going to sand it back. I was just thinking though. there is a bunch of leather scrap in my uncles barn. What if I cut circles in the leather and glued it on the bottom for pads? That would be cool? You would not see em much unless you flipped the chair over


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

So I was looking at local rockers for inspiration tonight, and I thought about picking one up, more or less for a dimension starting point, but I like some of the features on it too and thought it could be something of a pattern. What are your guys thoughts? No it is not a Hunzinger/Platform Rocker, Can't afford one, There is what looks like on about 1 and a 1/2 hours away though. Wish!!
@woodtickgreg @barry richardson @Brink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2018)

I like the seat, I like the arms, but that top piece just seems huge to me.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like the seat, I like the arms, but that top piece just seems huge to me.


Yeah you are right about that. I figured I could figure the arms out and pretty much what I had planned for the seat so I did not go for it.
I got lots of rocking chair plans. Like 6 sets at the moment and one rocking chair book. I figured spend my money there not here.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

So I got this old beater rocking chair brought to me today. Couple bucks gas, But MAN IS THIS THING GORGEOUS!!!
the seat is 2-1/2" THICK!!! Beautiful painted accents and the top support/Headboard is painted as well. Trying to establish wood and age.
@Brink @woodtickgreg @barry richardson @Schroedc @rocky1 @Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Damn only a 77, But it can be patterned

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice! Looks like a sturdy design. Tony


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah Real Sturdy, Big Tenons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2018)

Rock on Jeff.... ;) not sure what your seeking an opinion on? The style? whether is would be a good one to copy? If your making it for yourself, it only matters if you like it. If I was making my first rocker, I would go on line and find some plans..... plenty out there, and they will save you a lot of grief....


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@barry richardson I don't know either, word is spreading and chairs are showing up. I have not found an entire plan I like, but I have only found 4 (FREE). That is why I was drawing some, Trying to find the features I want to incorporate and dimensions in a chair more or less. I really like Hunzingers Platform design but his chairs themselves were so eccentric. I want something basic, sturdy, but a little timeless style. I got the Shaker This will just go to my Mom or aunt after It gets repaired. 
Below are the 4 chair plans I have, don't like anyone of them completely and can't afford plans at this time so I was thinking of finding a chair I like, change it to the platform rocker design, and work it backwards in sorts.
If that makes any sense.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

I just called to see if I can get some pics of my aunts platform rocker, That is the first rocker I fell in love with and I should base my design off of that.
@barry richardson @Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @barry richardson I don't know either, word is spreading and chairs are showing up. I have not found an entire plan I like, but I have only found 4 (FREE). That is why I was drawing some, Trying to find the features I want to incorporate and dimensions in a chair more or less. I really like Hunzingers Platform design but his chairs themselves were so eccentric. I want something basic, sturdy, but a little timeless style. I got the Shaker This will just go to my Mom or aunt after It gets repaired.
> Below are the 4 chair plans I have, don't like anyone of them completely and can't afford plans at this time so I was thinking of finding a chair I like, change it to the platform rocker design, and work it backwards in sorts.
> If that makes any sense.
> 
> ...



The last one, the Maloof, is the one I want to build at some point, when I get good enough! Tony


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2018)

Everyone wants to be like Brink.
@Tclem is trying to be a no good NY’er.
Now this.
Someone should pay me franchising fees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@ Brink it is an awesome chair, You build it, restore it? Whats the story on it?


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 7, 2018)

This is a neat thread to watch. My chair was my dad’s when he got the new “recliner”....and I had thT chair for years. I know now it was a platform rocker; an upholstered type vs all wood. Just fun to think back to that old chair. No, fun to think back about mom and dad.......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Gdurfey I understand about the parents , I seen an upholstered platform for sale two hours away and I think the one I saw in Iowa classifieds is an actual Hunzinger I believe, and 200 is well worth a walnut platform rocker (my aunts custom one was almost 2,000) Either way I like the platform system a whole lot more than a conventional rocker

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> @ Brink it is an awesome chair, You build it, restore it? Whats the story on it?



It’s my mom’s. I tightened the joints and quick refinish for her.
Looks just like the one you have, there

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Brink Yes it sure does, Neat!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2018)

The Maloof rocker is also my favorite. It is quite a lesson in joinery and hand work. Look at that chair, it is all smooth and rounded everywhere, it begs you to run your hand over it. It also has all 3 things that make a great chair, strong, beautiful, and comfortable. It would be difficult to make one of his chairs by hand because of all the curves. Sam cut everything on the band saw, he was a master with a bandsaw and defied all safety rules and could do things with it that no one should do. Research him, watch him on youtube, you will learn many things about wood working from him. I remember how sad i was the day he passed. Sad because i never got to meet him in person, if i could have a do over that is one thing i would fix. So remember when you are either choosing a plan or designing a chair the three things
Beauty, even if it is in the eye of the beholder.
Strong, so that it is safe and will last.
Comfortable, because anyone can build a chair, but not all of them are comfortable to sit in.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> The Maloof rocker is also my favorite. It is quite a lesson in joinery and hand work. Look at that chair, it is all smooth and rounded everywhere, it begs you to run your hand over it. It also has all 3 things that make a great chair, strong, beautiful, and comfortable. It would be difficult to make one of his chairs by hand because of all the curves. Sam cut everything on the band saw, he was a master with a bandsaw and defied all safety rules and could do things with it that no one should do. Research him, watch him on youtube, you will learn many things about wood working from him. I remember how sad i was the day he passed. Sad because i never got to meet him in person, if i could have a do over that is one thing i would fix. So remember when you are either choosing a plan or designing a chair the three things
> Beauty, even if it is in the eye of the beholder.
> Strong, so that it is safe and will last.
> Comfortable, because anyone can build a chair, but not all of them are comfortable to sit in.



Greg, we should meet in Tennessee and take a class with Charles Brock together, that would be awesome!!! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> Greg, we should meet in Tennessee and take a class with Charles Brock together, that would be awesome!!! Tony


Charles Brock or Hal Taylor are both great teachers of the mall of style rocker.
To build one is on my bucket list. And it would be fun brother, but time off for me is going to be a tough one for awhile.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Charles Brock or Hal Taylor are both great teachers of the mall of style rocker.
> To build one is on my bucket list. And it would be fun brother, but time off for me is going to be a tough one for awhile.



I've not heard of Hal Taylor, have to look him up. I have the time, just not the money!!! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> I have the time, just not the money!!! Tony


I never seem to have both at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 7, 2018)

@Tony @woodtickgreg I got Hal Taylor's Book on The Maloof Rocker on PDF, It is a 150 pgs or so and he is a GREAT teacher. If you want it send me a message with your email addy and I would be happy to send it your way

Reactions: Like 2


----------

